# Eating fluff/hair



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello
My ds is 14 months old. Despite me hoovering regularly my ds is obsessed with picking our carpets and eating the hair/fluff off them (this has been going on for a while now)  Obviously we stop him and firmly tell him "no" when we see him doing it but we cant watch him 24/7 so we know hes doing it at other times. Is this normal for his age and any ideas to stop it? My concern is that hes been unwell for a while now - it started off with a cough that then changed to a chest infection, he had amoxicillin for that and the cough almost went but then after a week it came back with a vengeance and we ended up back at Drs who prescribed more amoxicillin. The thing is when hes coughing ots like hes constantly trying to bring something up and I'm worried he has a mass of fluff/hair trapped in him. Hes usually a food monster but for the past two weeks he barely eating a thing but is constantly searching the carpet for hairs/fluff to eat like hes starving. Any ideas or experiences of this? Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Emlore, I think it might be worth discussing with your HV or gp, It may just be because he is exploring his surroundings but I think it's still worth mentioning to your gp or HV 

Nic
Xx


----------

